# Echo vs Stihl vs Husqvarna Pole Saw



## ZeroJunk (Apr 1, 2012)

I want to buy a new one. Any big reason to pick one over the other?

I know Echo makes great weedeaters. Anybody using their pole saws?


----------



## VI sawguy (Apr 1, 2012)

My choice would be the Echo. I'm not a fan of the Husq. pole saws. Mainly because up until this year Husq. didn't offer a telescoping unit. They do now but it hasn't been in the field long enough to be proven. The Echo's are a well proven design. They are little heavier than the Stihl's but have a much stronger tube than the Stihl units.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 1, 2012)

North Pole or South Pole? :confused2:


----------



## ZeroJunk (Apr 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> North Pole or South Pole? :confused2:



Totem Pole


----------



## TK (Apr 1, 2012)

I've dealt with the husky telescoping pole saw and the echo. Both have nice advantages. Id go with husky but that's just me. The echo is a nice unit as well.


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 1, 2012)

ZeroJunk said:


> Totem Pole



thats what my wife calls me too


----------



## timmcat (Apr 1, 2012)

Go with the Echo, they have had the telescoping type the longest, they have learned and updated the extension parts over the years and the current version is easy to work on, I'd go for the 280 engine, rock solid, good power and a nice air filter setup. My snowmobile club has one and we worked the thing pretty hard with multiple users this past fall, no problems.


----------



## forestryfun (Apr 1, 2012)

I have an old Echo PPT230, and I couldn't be happier with it. I'd say go for the Echo in this case. Hope this helps!


----------



## tekkamaki (Apr 1, 2012)

*Pole Pruner*

I was looking at an Echo pole saw when a pole pruner went on sale for $20 at Ace Hardware. I am amazed at the utility of this thing. Eventually I will probably get a pole saw, but I am amazed at how much this lightweight pole pruner can do.


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 1, 2012)

I have an Echo PPT280 and removed the cat from the muffler, opened it up a little, and it rips for a pole saw. IMHO. stay away from the 4-mix, tis trouble.


----------



## tallguys (Apr 2, 2012)

I have the Echo 260, runs really well. Bought it after trying a Stihl HT75 which was fine, but had less reach.


----------

